# Grand Forks Minutes



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

A meeting of GF Sportsman intereested in legislative issues regarding the future of hunting was held Wednesday, November 20th, @ 5:30pm. After 2 hours of fun filled discussion a concensus was reached on the following issues. 
1) Trespass Law *AGAINST*. Leave as is! 2)Hunter Pressure Concept (HPC) *SUPPORT* also need more zones and lower caps on NR waterfowl hunters. 3) No opinion at this time regarding legislation for guides and outfitters. Need to moniter. 4) Not familer enough with the pheasant issue in SW ND to know if any legislation is needed at this time. Respectfully submitted, Zogman
 P.S. The next step is to visit with our legislatures. Any ????? or comments send me a PM :beer:


----------



## Fetch (Mar 1, 2002)

Anyone know Dan Mikkelson & where his head is at ??? Is he the Mikkelson Reality guy ??? - Don't know what, or how he hunts ???


----------



## David S Proffitt (Sep 13, 2002)

Is it just me or saying that you favor the Hunter pressure concept and lowering caps is incongruent?


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Come on, guys. Don't wimp out on going after the guides. Go get em.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

HPC will give you lower caps. When the drought years are here again and they will be. I invision caps and zones would contol over HPC. I'll trust our game and fish to determine that, similar to wat we have had deer zones and caps for over 30 years. After we "go get em" (the guides). What do you want to do with them?????? I am interested to know.


----------



## muzzy (Mar 21, 2002)

I would think hard about any legislation pertaining to guides and outfitters. There will be bills introduced this year that look good on the outside, but are not so hot when you get into them. These bills will be introduced by the guides and outfitters business. They will be bills that limit the number of guides and outfitters, bills that state you have to work so many years as a guide underneath an outfitter before you would qualify to set out on your own, and others like this. People will look at this and think any limits on guides are good, but these bills are introduced at the self interest of current guides. Of course any current guide license holders will be grandfathered in, and the bills basically will just cut down on any future competition. I will guarantee you if a bill is introduce by the ND Guides and Outfitters Association it will be to benefit them financially and not to help the resident sportsmen of the state. As much as I like to shoot ducks, I hope for a drought so some of these guys go broke. This level of commercialization is enough to make any conservation minded sportsmen sick.


----------

